# surf seat



## dog2th (Nov 4, 2012)

Need to buy a seat for surf fishing something I can carry easy up and down the beach
Or plans to make one
Thanks


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

a fold up chair, a bucket, your cooler...all work fine. or if you don't want to carry anything, the sand seems pretty soft most of the time.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i stand. if i sit down i fall asleep so id rather lay down and sleep. haha. i have been taking a fold out camping chair lately though.. but i fall asleep.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

lowprofile said:


> i stand. if i sit down i fall asleep so id rather lay down and sleep. haha. i have been taking a fold out camping chair lately though.. but i fall asleep.


well that's why they make clickers so loud!!


----------



## hatesaltwatercatfish (Apr 18, 2013)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/WearEver-Backpack-Chair/1617277

Pure genius, and was on sale for 15$ at wally when I picked my (3) up


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

dog2th said:


> Need to buy a seat for surf fishing something I can carry easy up and down the beach
> Or plans to make one
> Thanks


 How do you get all your gear out to where you fish? Beach cart? Should be able to just throw a chair on it...


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

That would be cool if someone made a sand fighting chair like on a bill fish boat.


----------

